# Vodafone 3G service



## ajayashish (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, 
Anyone here using Vodafone 3G service for mobile. I was planning to take one and saw that they mentioned Rs 375 for 1gb transfer. 

But when I called, the IVR system said it is 500MB for Rs375.

Please let me know if anyone using 3G for Vodafone and also let me know how is the service.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 19, 2012)

Well Vodafone 3G Tarrifs have been changed. Better speak to customer care to know the right prices.

IVR and Website is not updated at all....

The prices here in Kolkata are...
42/- : 150MB
103/- : 300MB
250/- : 1GB
450/- : 2GB
1050/-(approx, I forgot the actual price) : 10GB 

So better confirm with CC.

And regarding service, I can say that it's good. I get 2Mbps here in Kolkata, but many members from other cities reported they are getting much higher speed.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2012)

Am using Vodafone 3G(Prepaid), Rs251 for 1GB. They offer 2GB for Rs. 451. The IVR still states my plan to be 500MB. But I do get 1GB.
Same should apply in your case too(Assuming you are talking about the postpaid Rs375 plan) But you may like to confirm with a customer care executive. 
As far as the IVR is concerned, they have still not updated it & it mentions only the previous tariff plans.
I do get pretty decent, stable download speeds(around 1.8 to 2Mbps) most of the time. Browsing also feels smooth.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 19, 2012)

Just talked to the customer care and he said a different story... 

Rs 100 for 300MB
Rs 375 for 1.GB
Rs 850 for 5 GB

Problem is they start charging 10p/10kb after that... why not make it user friendly and make the connection 2g after free usage is consumed.


----------



## Minion (Jun 19, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Hi,
> Anyone here using Vodafone 3G service for mobile. I was planning to take one and saw that they mentioned Rs 375 for 1gb transfer.
> 
> But when I called, the IVR system said it is 500MB for Rs375.
> ...



Use Aircel 3g it is cheap 198 for 1gb then unlimited.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 19, 2012)

Cant switch to Aircel... as network is a problem


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2012)

Vodafone has not changed the postpaid plans. It is the prepaid plans that they have made cheaper. They have left the postpaid plans untouched. The tariff mentioned by @krishnandu.sarkar are for prepaid customers.
The plans told by the cc are correct for a postpaid customer. But I feel its not worth that much amount. 
And they charge 2p/10KB now after FUP.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 19, 2012)

Vignesh B said:


> Vodafone has not changed the postpaid plans. It is the prepaid plans that they have made cheaper. They have left the postpaid plans untouched. The tariff mentioned by @krishnandu.sarkar are for prepaid customers.
> The plans told by the cc are correct for a postpaid customer. But I feel its not worth that much amount.
> And they charge 2p/10KB now after FUP.



Yes its never worth that but sometime we need that due to urgency... 

Anyone knows if I use 3G for Skype to Skype calling... how much data that will consume


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Anyone knows if I use 3G for Skype to Skype calling... how much data that will consume


Around 3.5 MB for a 5min call.(Android App)


----------



## ritvij (Jun 19, 2012)

man.. i got a voda 3g recharge of 375 bucks for 1 GB.. last week..


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 19, 2012)

ritvij said:


> man.. i got a voda 3g recharge of 375 bucks for 1 GB.. last week..


What is there to be sad in that? 
Just enjoy the 3G speeds.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 19, 2012)

for vodafone postpaid i got 1.5 Gb for Rs 375.But now website is showing only 1 GB for Rs 375 in new scheme.It is also not possible to track your usage as their system is down till July.
Speed is fine in Mumbai..


----------



## alokanand (Jun 19, 2012)

YA they have reduced their plans for prepaid not postpaid,,,Skype does not consume much for a voice calls goes for around 80 kbps to 100kbps and and video call around 500kbps (these are kilo bits)


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I will be able to check my usage on ICS 

Website and IVR and what customer care says are all 3 different tariff


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 19, 2012)

for me Vodafone sux at my place ...... 
Airtel 3G is gud for me ....and vodafone prices are really confusing.
I think they have messed things around after the changes in their plans...... its advisable to talk with CC before doing any sort of recharge


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 20, 2012)

Just got subscribed to Vodafone 3G ... Rs 375 for 1.5 gb. Performance is good... getting over 2MBPS and clear Skype to Skype calling.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 20, 2012)

Now this is crap. I activated 3G and the phone every 2-3 min wakes up and says SIM DATA REFRESHING and also shows Roming sign every now and then. 

I asked the CC and they said pls change the sim and get a new one. I got one and the problem is still there. 

The moment i change it to GSM only it works fine.


----------

